
More detail analysis of the Wuhan coronavirus - ngcc_hk
https://jameslyonsweiler.com/2020/01/30/on-the-origins-of-the-2019-ncov-virus-wuhan-china/
======
ngcc_hk
May be accidental release when tying to find a defend against sars etc. Even
got a patent for it.
[https://patents.google.com/patent/CN1276777C/en?q=pshuttle-S...](https://patents.google.com/patent/CN1276777C/en?q=pshuttle-
SN&oq=pshuttle-SN)

Less witch hunt this article but we need to know the case zero ...

